# XM switches talk



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

XM did complete re-vamp of its talk line-ups (Ask, Buzz, and Extreme channels). With no notice and on a Thursday. Gone are reruns (except for the wacko overnight UFO show) and talkers Handal (LA) and Cunningham (Cincinnati) who covered local issues most of the time.

Added are Dave Ramsay, Dennis Prager, Rusty Humphries, Rollye James, Matt Drudge, Mike Savage, Ed Schultz, Laura Ingraham, and more of the Mike Reagan show. 

Good changes, but you don't just pull a line-up on a Thursday with nothing.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This may make me reconsider. I was thinking Sirius over XM because of the talk shows. Has this been announced on their site?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

They have a PDF of the new line-ups on each channel's home page.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What!! Still no Neal Boortz?? Wake me up when the Talkmaster is on.


----------

